# ça n'a pas traîné



## plesea8

Bonsoir tout le monde,

ho un problema con la frase "ça n'a pas trainé" che normalmente tradurrei con "senza tanti complimenti", ma che si adatta male alla mia frase.
Riassumo il contesto: Dopo aver picchiato un cliente che gli stava antipatico, Jean-Luc, e averlo mandato in ospedale, il mio protagonista dice di lui:

«Il va mieux mais il a téléphoné depuis l'hôpital avec sa moitié de bouche encore utilisable et *ça n'a pas traîné* : rupture de contrat...»


Ecco la mia proposta:

«Sta meglio, ma ha telefonato dall'ospedale con la metà della bocca ancora utilizzabile e *ci è andato giù pesante*: rottura del contratto...»


Che ne dite?
Avete qualche suggerimento in merito?

Grazie d'avance.


----------



## Necsus

Be', secondo il Garzanti: "_ça n'a pas traîné!_, detto fatto!"  Forse potresti renderlo anche con "non ha perso tempo" o espressioni simili.


----------



## plesea8

Necsus said:


> Be', secondo il Garzanti: "_ça n'a pas traîné!_, detto fatto!"  Forse potresti renderlo anche con "non ha perso tempo" o espressioni simili.




Necsus quindi potremmo dire:

«Sta meglio, ma ha telefonato dall'ospedale con la metà della bocca ancora utilizzabile e *non ha perso tempo*: rottura del contratto...»

Che mi pare anche più sensata...


----------



## Necsus

Sì, era quello che intendevo... 
Forse per rendere meglio il possessivo potresti dire "con la metà della bocca che ancora può/poteva usare".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Plesea  

Forse puoi trovare il modo per mantenere un soggetto distinto per il pronome dimostrativo (ça): "Sta meglio, ma ha chiamato dall'ospedale con la metà della bocca rimasta illesa e il risultato non si è fatto attendere: ..."


----------



## plesea8

Mi sembra ottimo, solo che la frase così ho l'impressione che si allunghi eccessivamente e che possa sembrare diluita...

Che ne pensate?




Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao Plesea
> 
> Forse puoi trovare il modo per mantenere un soggetto distinto per il pronome dimostrativo (ça): "Sta meglio, ma ha chiamato dall'ospedale con la metà della bocca rimasta illesa e il risultato non si è fatto attendere: ..."


----------

